
It’s Tough Being a Right Whale These Days - Thevet
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/you-really-dont-want-to-know-what-its-like-to-be-a-right-whale-these-days/566009/?single_page=true
======
rwoodley
so sad. but it seems like simple measures could make such a difference. how
does one change the behavior of fishermen to reduce the suffering? new laws,
but will we ever be organized enough to do so?

------
dmm
> Would-be whale watchers knew where to go: There’s an app.

Judging by the vernacular this is not from 1970.

~~~
rhapsodic
And I don't think "vegan" was in common use in 1970 either.

~~~
anoncoward111
Coined in 1944. Not sure about widespread usage.

[https://www.etymonline.com/word/vegan](https://www.etymonline.com/word/vegan)

